

Calling All Advertisers/Sponsors - Kompulsa

Hi!<p>Are you looking to build your brand&#x2F;product&#x27;s user base?<p>I am seeking tech companies (or websites) that may be interested in advertising on or sponsoring Kompulsa, a PR4 media website that gets over 10,000 unique visitors per month.<p>Ad rates are negotiable. Please send advertising and sponsorship proposals to nicholas@kompulsa.com.<p>Thanks!
======
Kompulsa
Also, if you're a recruiter you can advertise your tech job listings on it.

